# Just Freddy



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Freddy is quite the character. He whistles if you put something in-front of him, as well as including frog noises.

Anyhow, a few weeks ago, I let all the ’tiels out, I was in there with them and my mum comes into the room (where the ’tiels are) and she had the phone in her hand, she must have got distracted and she put it down on the top of the ’tiels cage, we walked out of the room, and as soon as we walked out, we hear Freddy doing his whistling and frog noises, I look at my mum and say "what the! he only does that if you’re holding something in-front of him" so we go back into the room, lo and behold..there’s Freddy standing there whistling and making frog noises to the phone mum had left on top of their cage. :lol:

So I quickly grabbed my camera..























































I think the phone is his new best friend.. or lover.


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hehe.. That's funny. Freddy's a handsome little guy. I bet he entertains you and your family a lot.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

lol, Freddy is so cute. My Edward loves the phone to, except he doesn't sing to it, he climbs on top of it and tries to eat it.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

ahhh nothing like true love  absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

lol isn't it funny how they sing to things? My friends tiel Fick sings to his toys, its so cute, he looks just like Freddy too!
Freddy's such a pretty boy!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

That's too cute. What a handsome baby you have.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

That's funny! Freddy is adorable!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Silly boy  He looks like such a character


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I would love to be there when they are all out and about, it must be great.
It's funny what turns them on sometimes.

Ps. I think you maybe becoming a collector. I mean you no offence, as any Fid coming to your home is a lucky Fid.
I know how much effort you put in to look after them.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Um I'm not "collecting" them plus, there's people that have a lot more 'tiels on here than me.


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Great photos of a beautiful bird


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Solace. said:


> Um I'm not "collecting" them plus, there's people that have a lot more 'tiels on here than me.



I should of said your flock seems to be growing. 

And you are right there are bigger flocks out there.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Freddy is a great looking Cockatiel!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

clawnz said:


> I should of said your flock seems to be growing.
> 
> And you are right there are bigger flocks out there.


Ohh sorry about that, lol. I tend to take things the wrong way. D'oh. :blush:



Malorey said:


> Freddy is a great looking Cockatiel!


Thank you Malorey.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Dezdemona said:


> Great photos of a beautiful bird


Thanks a lot.


----------

